# chevy 1 ton question



## Dobber (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Bowtie guys,

i was out today and passed by a used car dealership and i saw a 1986 chevy 1 ton 4x4 reg cab long box auto with an auto trans. then engine in it is the 6.2 detroit diesel. i looked at it and ran the vin on carfax, and its a real military truck with a real 28,xxx miles on her. i have a post in the ford forum asking which truck to use as my first pusher, but i was kinda thinking of getting rid of my 2001 f250 70k mines to get this beast. the guy is asking just under 5k for it, but i might be able to talk him down. i was wondering what you experienced guys would think about it. the engine is naturally asperated and i think the tranny is a turbo 400. besides that all i know about detroit diesels is that the 98 we had at the company i worked for was a beast. it was a 3500hd dually 2wd with a 10 foot blade, big dump box and salter, and was VERY heavy. it did everything our simalary equiped 460 fords did ( but they didnt have the dump, just flatbed) and did it better. 

i was wondering your opinions on wether this would be a reliable truck, have the power to push snow, what problems i would encounter, and if it would take the abuse that a work truck usually endures. i was also wondering on fuel economy.

i was also thinking that this was a military truck so it was well maintained, and that the camo scheme would be a cool little gimmick for my buisness that i am trying to start. 

thank you in advance for all your help

~Joe


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

the 6.2 is kinda doggy. although it has a following. there is a good truck site i am part of that has a decent forum dedicated to the 6.2/5l diesels.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

u want truck info on these www.ck5.com

and ya 6.2 is doggy but a tank.

and mill truck will be 4.56 gears and rear axle will be detroit locker for traction.

then th400/208 tcase for drive line.

and the best dana 60 front axle and the corperate 14 bolt full floater rear.

and 5k is kind of high on price . you can get cheeper but up to you.

also check out http://www.steelsoldiers.com/ great guys also. someone might have one there for sale cheeper and local to you also.

next is getting a plow setup for it. its older and might be a little fun to find. but thay are out there.

i have the same basic truck in a civilan version with 4.10 gears and 350 gas. i love it and run a fisher speed caster 9ft blade. wesport


----------



## Dobber (Dec 8, 2009)

hey, any reason for the fisher? 

ive only ever used boss and western in any length, and i always liked the bosses. 

would that thing get decent fuel econ with that setup?

and yeah, 5k is too high, but i think he is well aware of the fact as well, and also well aware of the fact that almost no one wants a camoflauge truck, at least people who dont appreciate trucks for what they are.IMO of course

~Joe


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That would have a 20*5* case wouldn't it?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

2COR517;896231 said:


> That would have a 20*5* case wouldn't it?


if duel rear wheel or ambulance if i recall 100%.

the std m 1ton had np - 208 tcase.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

that will make a killer plow truck. not fast but enough gear and low end grunt for plowing. bulletproof driveline and easy to work on. hang a 9 footer off the front, get some serious weight in the back and go after it.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Dobber;896226 said:


> hey, any reason for the fisher?
> 
> ive only ever used boss and western in any length, and i always liked the bosses.
> 
> ...


Boss does have a mount for the 79-87 full size trucks, can't go wrong with a K30.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

CAT 245ME;901127 said:


> Boss does have a mount for the 79-87 full size trucks, can't go wrong with a K30.


And I happen to have one for sale.By the way,the 6.2 is not a Detroit Diesel and most late 80's 1 tons are not K's but V's.---My 88 for instance is a V-30.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

tuney443;901370most late 80's 1 tons are not K's but V's.---My 88 for instance is a V-30.[/QUOTE said:


> that happened in 87 getting ready for the body line swap over. that so the blazer / suburban / crewcab / cab & chassie could still get the parts right with out a mixup till thay ended in 91 for the last year.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah i think 5K is kinda high i have seen them around hear for 3500 and on ebay. the 6.2
get good fuel mileage.


----------

